# New expat football team may 2013-recruiting players now



## UKExpat007 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi All, 

We are in the process of starting a new social-amateur Football/Soccer Team to play in the Espzen Sunday league starting May 2013. We are looking for a group of NEw & Old Expat players living here in Singapore from all back grounds age 18+. 

The plan is to get a group of player�s together build up team moral and fitness and really challenge for a good first season. 

With a good sponsorship deal in negotiation this offers a brilliant opportunity for us to establish a great team for the future. 

We are recruiting players from all positions. However, our first priority is to build up a strong back line so if there is any Cechs/John Terries/Alves/Ashley Coles we would be more than happy to hear from you. 

Training will be held on Wednesday or Thursday evenings and a number of friendly matches will be held before the season kicks off! 

If you are interested feel free to contact me with your name, e-mail, age, position and nationality. 

Look Forward To Hearing From You,


----------



## pichuya (Mar 14, 2013)

That's cool! :")


----------

